# DCC trains not working after storage



## Gardenfan (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey all, I have 3 N scale engines, atlas gp 40 that came dcc equipped with atlas dcc unit, Kato ac4400cw with digitrax dcc unit, and a kato sd40-2 with the same digitrax dcc unit(DN163k1b).

I had all my train stuff stored for 6 or 7 years, in their original boxes. After realizing that the atlass dcc uses a different code to reset it, I have that unit functioning fine.

My SD40 seemed to be working ok, but my ac4400 would just go backwards no matter what. i could talk to the DCC unit, and select it, but it would just run backwards constantly at a set speed. So I swapped the decoders between the two to troubleshoot, and the problems followed the decoder. So at least I could run my favourite loco, my ac4400. Fast forward to today, and now both are messed up. I have reset them multiple times, but they just do their own thing. I do have speed control in reverse for the sd40, when I try to go forward the headlights change to forward but nothing happens.

Is there anything obvious i could be missing here?, or is my luck just that bad?

Trying to get back into the hobby and having stuff not work is a bit frustrating, especially when you forgot everything you knew...

This is using a digitrax zephyr by the way.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Six years is a good while...I've had decoders forget some datas after a few months idle,so not to worry yet.Reset them with CV8=8,then power off a few seconds,then re-write their own address.They should be fine again.


----------



## Gardenfan (Mar 1, 2015)

I gave that multiple tries, but tried again just now with no change.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

On the two with Digitrax I'd recommend using
their tech support. When I had a decoder problem
I got a response from them
in just a few minutes after sending email. It is important to describe
the model #, the specific problem, what tests you've
made and those results.

http://www.digitrax.com/tsd/

Perhaps the other makes have a similar service.

Don


----------

